# Women have stopped wearing lipstick



## mamiecarter (Sep 14, 2009)

Have you noticed how few women you see today wearing lipstick? Women going into work in the Wall Street area may wear lipstick that is only slightly brighter than their lip color so you can scarcely see it and other women I see just don't wear it.  I almost neve see the bright reds and dark colors that were popular in the 50s. Me I just buy chap stick. What happened?


----------



## Pat H (Sep 14, 2009)

I wear lipstick just about any time I leave the house. I look like I'm dead without some color on my lips.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 14, 2009)

mamiecarter said:


> ....What happened?



....Men started wearing it!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 14, 2009)

Rick - can you please post a picture of yourself wearing you favorite shade?


----------



## ricoba (Sep 14, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Rick - can you please post a picture of yourself wearing you favorite shade?



I didn't say ALL men!!!  

...but I do live down here in LA LA Land and used to work in "Hollywierd" so I have definitely see more than one man wearing it!


----------



## Patri (Sep 14, 2009)

My mom says never to leave the house without it but I always do. Rarely wear lipstick and really don't know why.


----------



## shagnut (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm like Pat, I look dead without it but I don't like lip liner.  shaggy


----------



## BevL (Sep 14, 2009)

I've never worn lipstick.  I have really REALLY thin lips and I'm not willing to spend half an hour with lip liner, blah blah blah.

But I never leave home without my Lobello lip balm.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 14, 2009)

*I have panicked when I've found I left the house without it in my purse*

I've got to have it.  Even if it is only a shade darker than my natural lip color.

But I hadn't really noticed others weren't wearing it. 

It's all about me anyway!  It sets me apart from the crowd!


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 14, 2009)

I use lip gloss or lip conditioner all the time, lipstick hardly ever.  I do love my eyeliner, though.  I love it so much I got permanent eyeliner almost two years ago.  Its great to get up and be able to see my eyes "fixed up." If I don't put on any other makeup, I can still get by...

Speaking of what they don't do anymore, did you notice that people don't wear nylons or panty hose much any more?  At least the Hollywood crowd.  Seems high heels and bare legs are the thing, even with nobby knees and feet, etc.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 14, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Rick - can you please post a picture of yourself wearing you favorite shade?



This was me in my younger days.  When I decided I was too old to wear makeup, I went back to the natural look you now see in my avatar.


----------



## ownsmany (Sep 14, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This was me in my younger days.  When I decided I was too old to wear makeup, I went back to the natural look you now see in my avatar.




soo funny.  Love the pic with "you" with lipstick.

I never wear lipstick, but often wear lip plumpers.  Slight color and makes lips look fuller.  My kids steal it from me.  I get so upset when I can't find it.


----------



## JoeWilly (Sep 14, 2009)

I wear it.  It keeps my lips from getting chapped.

Re:  nylons and pantyhose - that's the look here too in WA state.  Bare legs and heels.  Even the older ladies (50+, that's not old but not the 20-30ish crowd) don't wear pantyhose at formal events.  I heard the rule is if you wear hose, you must wear pumps at formal events.  So barefoot and sandals even at formal events.  I couldn't believe it.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 14, 2009)

Chapstick and generics, always.

Lipstick, almost never - don't like that it doesn't last and smears.  Tried a few of the long lasting "stains" a few years ago, but they weren't all that long lasting, and were very drying.  I'd like a chapstick that had some color in it, just to warm up my own color a bit.  

And yes, I have noticed a lot of beige lipstick that matches beige foundation - very monochromatic.


----------



## BevL (Sep 15, 2009)

On the pantihose thing, fine in summer or if you have a tan, but nothing looks worse (to me) than pasty legs in a skirt with pumps in December.


----------



## jlp879 (Sep 15, 2009)

The current trend in lips is to wear lipstick that is the natural colour of your lips and not too much darker.  That's why it doesn't appear to you that many are wearing lipstick.  Also, summer colours tend to be lighter and in fall/winter you'll see some deeper lip colours.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 15, 2009)

LOML does not wear makeup at all. Frankly, she doesn't need it. I think it must be quite a bother to put it on and take it off every day.

I see a lot of women here in Vegas with collagen-injected lips, gaudy lipstick, and makeup that looks like it was applied with a masonry trowel. Perhaps the "Octomom" look is chic here, but I think it looks cheap. Besides, skin pores need to breathe. Makeup cannot possibly be good for the skin (which is, incidentally, the largest organ on our bodies).

As far as I'm concerned, the zenith of feminine beauty was Audrey Hepburn. It's hard to find a photo of her without lipstick, but she had bushy eyebrows, and managed to be sexy without collagen or botox.

Audrey Hepburn’s Beauty Tips

_For attractive lips, speak words of kindness.

For lovely eyes, seek out the good in people.

For a slim figure, share your food with the hungry.

For beautiful hair, let a child run his or her fingers through it once a day.

For poise, walk with the knowledge you’ll never walk alone.

Remember, if you ever need a helping hand, you’ll find one at the end of your arm.

As your grow older, you will discover that you have two hands, one for helping yourself, the other for helping others.

The beauty in a woman is not in a facial mole, but true beauty in a woman is reflected in her soul. It is the caring that she lovingly gives, the passion that she shows, and the beauty of a woman with passing years only grows!
_


----------



## DebBrown (Sep 15, 2009)

Love Audrey Hepburn!  She is my granddaughter's hero so I'll pass along her advice.  

I don't bother with any make up these days.  Dressing up means a bit of mascara but otherwise only moisturizer.  I can't remember the last time I wore panty hose... Years!

Deb


----------



## TerriJ (Sep 15, 2009)

Even in the midwest, you hardly see hose anymore.  I'm curious to see what will happen this winter....


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 15, 2009)

Scoop - I loved that!
I don't wear lipstick unless I'm going out at night.


----------



## geekette (Sep 15, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> I don't bother with any make up these days.  Dressing up means a bit of mascara but otherwise only moisturizer.  I can't remember the last time I wore panty hose... Years!
> 
> Deb



Ditto.  Moisturizer only.  

Never wore lipstick.  I just don't want a bright red mouth and it's messy, gooey, etc.  My mother, however, was one that would not leave the house without it.  

Pantyhose - don't miss it.  too hot in summer, not insulative in winter.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 15, 2009)

Another no make-up, moisturizer only vote here, except I do use this from Avon for a touch of color that's much less gloopy than lipstick.  It's a great product, sort of a chapstik with a little color.

I don't know what I think about the no-hose trend.  Formalwear just doesn't seem formal enough to me without it and I don't like the look.  My clients who come in with gorgeous bridesmaid's and wedding gowns don't wear hose, and it takes away from their look as well as the formality of the occasion.  IMO


----------



## nonutrix (Sep 15, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Another no make-up, moisturizer only vote here, except I do use this from Avon for a touch of color that's much less gloopy than lipstick.  It's a great product, sort of a chapstik with a little color.
> 
> I don't know what I think about the no-hose trend.  Formalwear just doesn't seem formal enough to me without it and I don't like the look.  My clients who come in with gorgeous bridesmaid's and wedding gowns don't wear hose, and it takes away from their look as well as the formality of the occasion.  IMO



I like the look of the Avon product.  Does it really give you a "pouty" look?

Onetime a young girl at a department store make-up counter was giving me a makeover.  She was showing me how to get a "pouty" look with the lipstick she was trying to sell.  I was very polite, but I was laughing to myself and thinking that the world didn't need a 50-something woman with a "pouty" look.
:hysterical:    :hysterical:    :hysterical:

nonutrix


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 15, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Scoop - I loved that!
> I don't wear lipstick unless I'm going out at night.


That's a great way to handle it.  I'll try to remember that in the future!!!


----------



## 1950bing (Sep 15, 2009)

There was a woman on dancing with the stars, I think her name began with "R" and her lips looked as if someone had busted in the mouth and they were all swollen. I wondered if she knew just how silly she looked.Otherwise, she is a pretty woman.

Legs with or without nylons are ok as long as they are shaved. If a woman does't want to shave for heavens sake, cover up !!!!!!! Nobody wants to see them.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 15, 2009)

nonutrix said:


> I like the look of the Avon product.  Does it really give you a "pouty" look?
> 
> Onetime a young girl at a department store make-up counter was giving me a makeover.  She was showing me how to get a "pouty" look with the lipstick she was trying to sell.  I was very polite, but I was laughing to myself and thinking that the world didn't need a 50-something woman with a "pouty" look.
> :hysterical:    :hysterical:    :hysterical:
> ...



Oh good gravy, that "pouty" look reminds me of the teenyboppers all taking their close-up pictures for their FaceBook pages!  Here's how I've seen my nieces do it - hold your camera straight out about four inches above your head and tilted down, tip your head slightly down with your bangs covering one eye and side of your face, raise your uncovered eye and eyebrow so that the lower half of your eyeball is all white and your eyebrow arches at a 90-degree angle, and purse your lips together and out as if you've just eaten half a lemon.  And don't forget the 1/4-inch line of jet black eyeliner all around.  Click-click-click at least seventeen times and agonize over which pic is the least "disgusting."  Facebook success!  :hysterical: 

I don't think the Avon Slicktints give me a pouty look, at least I hope not!  It just moisturizes with a bit of color, much lighter than it appears.  I'm fair with freckles and reddish hair, and the wine one makes my lips look natural.  I think?!  I hope Don would have told me sometime during all these years of me using it if he thinks I look like I'm posing for Facebook!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 15, 2009)

*Unfortunately, Some Of The Men Have Started Wearing Lipstick.*

Click here for an example that will make your blood run cold. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## irish (Sep 15, 2009)

ALAN AND T R OGLYDYTE(sp)

you guys just crack me up!!! :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 15, 2009)

I've always considered that one should choose one's lipstick with the same care one should exercise when selecting lingerie.  An inappropriate shade of lipstick can have much the same adverse impact as wearing a black and purple flowered brassiere beneath an ivory or white top.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 15, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I've always considered that one should choose one's lipstick with the same care one should exercise when selecting lingerie.  An inappropriate shade of lipstick can have much the same adverse impact as wearing a *black and purple flowered brassiere beneath an ivory or white top*.



Isn't this fairly standard attire in Las Vegas?


----------



## pjrose (Sep 15, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Oh good gravy, that "pouty" look reminds me of the teenyboppers all taking their close-up pictures for their FaceBook pages!  Here's how I've seen my nieces do it - hold your camera straight out about four inches above your head and tilted down, tip your head slightly down with your bangs covering one eye and side of your face, raise your uncovered eye and eyebrow so that the lower half of your eyeball is all white and your eyebrow arches at a 90-degree angle, and purse your lips together and out as if you've just eaten half a lemon.  And don't forget the 1/4-inch line of jet black eyeliner all around.  Click-click-click at least seventeen times and agonize over which pic is the least "disgusting."  Facebook success!  :hysterical:



OMG, I've seen so many of those FaceBook pics, but I didn't know the technique  :hysterical:  

DD's is just a straight-on picture, no pout, no white eyeballs, etc, thank goodness.


----------



## janej (Sep 15, 2009)

I used to wear lipsticks all day.  I developed bad reactions to all lipsticks a few years ago.   I gave up trying to looking for something safe.  The only thing I can put on is Aquaphor now.  I have to use it at least in the morning and at night to keep my lips from getting chapped.  I'd love to find something I could wear occasionally.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 15, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I've always considered that one should choose one's lipstick with the same care one should exercise when selecting lingerie.  An inappropriate shade of lipstick can have much the same adverse impact as wearing a black and purple flowered brassiere beneath an ivory or white top.





pjrose said:


> Isn't this fairly standard attire in Las Vegas?


Unfortunately, on the Strip that is often the case.  Off the strip, however, more reasonable heads often prevail.  For example, I doubt that KarenG or Fern would ever commit such a fashion faux pas.  As for Scoop .... well we can certainly hope, can't we?


----------



## pjrose (Sep 15, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Unfortunately, on the Strip that is often the case.  Off the strip, however, more reasonable heads often prevail.  For example, I doubt that KarenG or Fern would ever commit such a fashion faux pas.  *As for Scoop .... well we can certainly hope, can't we?*



    Hope or Fear?   

:hysterical:   :hysterical:   :hysterical:


----------



## geekette (Sep 15, 2009)

1950bing said:


> Legs with or without nylons are ok as long as they are shaved. If a woman does't want to shave for heavens sake, cover up !!!!!!! Nobody wants to see them.



then don't look.  when men start shaving their legs, then you can use this argument.


----------



## CMF (Sep 15, 2009)

As for me, I miss the way women use to walk.

Charles


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 15, 2009)

CMF said:


> As for me, I miss the way women use to walk.
> 
> Charles



What, you mean we didn't used to put one foot in front of the other?!   

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 16, 2009)

Huh? What do you mean about walking?
Liz


----------



## Karen G (Sep 16, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Unfortunately, on the Strip that is often the case.  Off the strip, however, more reasonable heads often prevail.  For example, I doubt that KarenG or Fern would ever commit such a fashion faux pas.  As for Scoop .... well we can certainly hope, can't we?


I think I can speak for Fern and myself:  we always wear our black and purple flowered bras appropriately in Las Vegas.  Not sure how Scoop wears his, though!


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 16, 2009)

Karen G said:


> I think I can speak for Fern and myself:  we always wear our black and purple flowered bras appropriately in Las Vegas.  Not sure how Scoop wears his, though!



Ummmmm.... how does thinking a 60s vintage movie star is the pinnacle of beauty make me a transvestite?


----------



## CMF (Sep 16, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Huh? What do you mean about walking?
> Liz



Once upon time, hips swayed.

Charles


----------



## pjrose (Sep 16, 2009)

CMF said:


> Once upon time, hips swayed.
> 
> Charles



Probably because of teeter-tottering on too-high heels.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 16, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> Ummmmm.... how does thinking a 60s vintage movie star is the pinnacle of beauty make me a transvestite?


Scoop, I hope you know that my post was in response to Steve's (T_R_Oglodyte) craziness about trends in Las Vegas--it was all in fun.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 16, 2009)

Karen G said:


> Scoop, I hope you know that my post was in response to Steve's (T_R_Oglodyte) craziness about trends in Las Vegas--it was all in fun.



It's all good. I'm from Key West, after all. Some of my best friends are drag queens. (And, thinking about it, most of my friends are gay. Goes with the territory.)


----------



## hefleycatz (Sep 16, 2009)

CMF said:


> Once upon time, hips swayed.
> 
> Charles



Charles


That's because now adays women don't have any hips.  Just bones.    It used to be a size 12 was the norm, now, your a plus size.   Here's to a little meat on my bones.  

Here's another phrase from the thread on the ism's (or whatever)

"Wish I had that swing on my back porch"
:rofl:


----------

